# Game Thread: Magic @ Lakers (2/28)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm predicting a win. Hopefully Darko gets a lot of minutes.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a feeling the Lakers will blow an easy game. No offense. But I think that Darko will have a good game against the Lakers front line.

Come visit My Darko Watch Thread.
Come give your opinion


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

wow.. wheres all the excitement about this game.. not too long ago we had like 4 pages on the rockets before the game even begun...i predict the lakers with a easy win... im hoping a big game from dwight


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

It's a late game, maybe that's why.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> It's a late game, maybe that's why.


..yeah i hate late games because i end up only watching like the first 6 minutes


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

This late of a game sucks but I'm going to try to watch the whole thing. I'm thinking some Taco Bell is in order for viewing pleasure...  gotta go ..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Darko just got into the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Is there an NBA vendetta against Dwight? Did he piss someone off? This is 3 straight games he has gotten bull**** calls at the beginning of games to sit him down.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm following on Yahoo but Darko started out 0-2, but he took jump shots. Now he's 2-4 with two layups, he has already been rebounding pretty good it looks like. 2-4, 4 points, 4 rebounds (2 of which were offensive and lead to his put-backs), 1 assist in 11 minutes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> I'm following on Yahoo but Darko started out 0-2, but he took jump shots. Now he's 2-4 with two layups, he has already been rebounding pretty good it looks like. 2-4, 4 points, 4 rebounds (2 of which were offensive and lead to his put-backs), 1 assist in 11 minutes.


He played really well ... Not sure how many officially they've given him but he should have 4 blocks. He straight up stuffed Kwame 3 times. He is obviously a world class shot blocker.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Not to get too excited but in 2 yrs time, Dwight and Darko down low could be devastating .. Darko rebounding better than I thought he could tonight. At this point I'd much prefer him on the court than Battie. Darko is having a major impact defensively down low ...

His confidence must have really been shot in Detroit because it seems if he is at least good enough on defense to get some time in Detroit.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Orlando might actually have a shot at winning on the road ... seems like we've turned the ball over a 100 times already and only down 3. Kobe has been suspiciously quiet.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I can't believe I'm saying this, BUT... Dwight could learn some things from Darko about defense. Howard is a physical marvel, but time and again he lets pedestrians like Mihm go off against him. Darko is just a beast defensively, already top 5 in the NBA at the PF position.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

JNice said:


> He played really well ... Not sure how many officially they've given him but he should have 4 blocks. He straight up stuffed Kwame 3 times. He is obviously a world class shot blocker.


3 officially at halftime, says Yahoo. 

I need to dig up that post where I predicted Darko would lead the NBA in blocks/48 by season's end.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

froggyvk said:


> 3 officially at halftime, says Yahoo.
> 
> I need to dig up that post where I predicted Darko would lead the NBA in blocks/48 by season's end.



I wouldn't doubt it. I'm pretty sure I counted 4 blocks ... owell.

Darko really has that Olajuwon sense in blocking shots. He doesn't leave his feet (most of the time) and then just sits there and waits for you to throw it up. Great recovery speed too for a big guy. 

What is his wingspan? Seems when he puts his arms up his wingspan looks huge.

He really reminds me of Hakeem .. call me crazy but he does. And I know i've posted that somewhere on this board before at least a year ago.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Why does Howard get all these bull**** calls against him? It's ****ing pissing me off. But, so far I have just been getting so excited every time the Lakers throw the ball down low against Darko. Darko blocks the shot practically every time. He has more than three blocks, I don't know why they don't count every one, same thing happened last game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, BUT... Dwight could learn some things from Darko about defense. Howard is a physical marvel, but time and again he lets pedestrians like Mihm go off against him. Darko is just a beast defensively, already top 5 in the NBA at the PF position.



That's true. Dwight doesn't have the timing on shotblocking that Darko does. I don't think that is something you can really learn. Either you've got it or you don't. But hey, if he keeps grabbing 12-13 boards a game I can live with that.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

THWAT!! Are You Afraid of the Darko?!?!

I know Detroit has so much up front and it's not really a step back, but Flip and Dumars didn't want to at least try Darko out some more? A good defender/Bad Boy and KG's long-time coach.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

JNice said:


> That's true. Dwight doesn't have the timing on shotblocking that Darko does. I don't think that is something you can really learn. Either you've got it or you don't. But hey, if he keeps grabbing 12-13 boards a game I can live with that.


Dwight blocks 1.5 shots a game, which is a fine number. That's not what I'm talking about, though. His defense some games is flat out dominating, then other games, it's awful. Don't get me wrong, I'm not making some crazy statement that Darko > Dwight, because he clearly isn't, but Darko IS better than Dwight defensively at this point in time. Howard obviously is better offensively and on the boards, but still, I'm tired of watching that bum Chris Mihm kill us every, single time we face the Lakers.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I wish the Lakers made a play for Darko. Instead, we got Kwame Brown. :brokenhea


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Dwight blocks 1.5 shots a game, which is a fine number. That's not what I'm talking about, though. His defense some games is flat out dominating, then other games, it's awful. Don't get me wrong, I'm not making some crazy statement that Darko > Dwight, because he clearly isn't, but Darko IS better than Dwight defensively at this point in time. Howard obviously is better offensively and on the boards, but still, I'm tired of watching that bum Chris Mihm kill us every, single time we face the Lakers.



I agree ... I think as Dwight's overall role has gotten larger he's gotten much more careful defensively because he is afraid of foul trouble. And the way they've been calling fouls on him lately he is probably right to be a little tentative. That blocking call tonight against him for foul #2 was an absolutely terrible call ...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

JNice said:


> I agree ... I think as Dwight's overall role has gotten larger he's gotten much more careful defensively because he is afraid of foul trouble. And the way they've been calling fouls on him lately he is probably right to be a little tentative. That blocking call tonight against him for foul #2 was an absolutely terrible call ...


Howard will get those calls someday.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Check out this thread .. lol

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=121458&page=1&pp=15&highlight=darko


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Keyon Dooling has his pocket picked for about the 8th time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Boy, Lakers like posterizing Dwight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Get Dooling out of there. Bring in Arroyo and Darko.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Hill should be playing Arroyo, Hill, Hedo, Darko, and Dwight.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Do the Magic EVER pass Dwight the ball consistently? Freakin' A, I'm tired of watching this team jack jumpers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Why does Pat Garrity play?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JNice said:


> His confidence must have really been shot in Detroit because it seems if he is at least good enough on defense to get some time in Detroit.


Nope. His defense was always good in Detroit (in real minutes). I have no idea why they couldn't find minutes for him. Even just 5 a game in the first half like he was getting at the start of the season.

As for his wingspan, it's like 7'6" or 7'7". Larger than Yao Ming's.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Why the **** did Darko not play in the third quarter? He was playing better than everyone except Grant Hill.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Great, leave Garrity in ... fantastic.

I expect Turiaf to get 15 and 10 in the next 5 mins.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Man Darko plays great defense ... can't stop raving about it. Cuts off Bryant twice in one play without picking up a foul.

Turnovers and missed free throws are killing Orlando lately ..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

...

Hill needs to realize Arroyo, Hill, Hedo, Darko and Dwight is Orlando's best lineup.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I do not understand Hill. Darko and Arroyo provide a huge spark off the bench. Why does he wait until we are down 20 to put them in, only to have them make a comeback thats too late.

I'm not mad we lost, one loss closer to the number one pick.

Man, I am getting more and more impressed by Darko every game. I don't know why he airballed two jumpshots when he normally makes them, but his defense was ****ing outstanding to say the least.


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, when the team you are playing against attempts 25 more shots than you, you are probably going to lose! Look at every game the Magic have lost this year and check out the 3rd quarter. This is becoming very frustrating! Although I am very excited about Darko and Arroyo, we need to do something different in the 3rd quarter of games. Maybe we need a different half time speach or something. Whatever it is we need it!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> I do not understand Hill. Darko and Arroyo provide a huge spark off the bench. Why does he wait until we are down 20 to put them in, only to have them make a comeback thats too late.
> 
> I'm not mad we lost, one loss closer to the number one pick.
> 
> Man, I am getting more and more impressed by Darko every game. I don't know why he airballed two jumpshots when he normally makes them, but his defense was ****ing outstanding to say the least.



He rebounded really well too. 6 pts, 7 rebs, and 3 blocks in 24 mins. He was a factor. Pat Garrity shouldn't be playing a stitch of time over Darko. And Arroyo should be starting over Dooling. And when Nelson gets back Dooling should be sitting on the pine.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Did you notice Darko didn't play in the 3rd, and Arroyo barely played in the last part of the third, and that's when they got the big lead?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

JNice said:


> Darko really has that Olajuwon sense in blocking shots.
> 
> He really reminds me of Hakeem .. call me crazy but he does. And I know i've posted that somewhere on this board before at least a year ago.


lol :angel: 

Funny that Darko who is a poor defender by most accounts is looked at as better than Dwight defensively among Orlando fans but when arguing with NBA fans Dwight is an amazing defender already.

Well just my 2 cents after Howard was supposed to break out now that Francis is gone who was the evil, holding back Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> Did you notice Darko didn't play in the 3rd, and Arroyo barely played in the last part of the third, and that's when they got the big lead?



Yep .. particularly when Garrity was in the game. He nearly threw up a donut in all categories in 16 mins of play. Defense is better when Darko is on the court and the offense is better when Arroyo is on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amareca said:


> lol :angel:
> 
> Funny that Darko who is a poor defender by most accounts is looked at as better than Dwight defensively among Orlando fans but when arguing with NBA fans Dwight is an amazing defender already.
> 
> Well just my 2 cents after Howard was supposed to break out now that Francis is gone who was the evil, holding back Howard.


Who says Darko is a "poor defender by most accounts" ? A bunch of people who have never seen him play? His defense has been anything but poor in the 3 games in Orlando. In fact, it has been absolutely outstanding. Man you come up with some BS. 

Dwight hasn't broken out because each of the last 3 games he's gotten BS foul calls in the first quarter.

And nobody claims Dwight is an amazing defender .. only that he is a better defender than Amare .. who is a poor defender by most accounts.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

JNice said:


> Who says Darko is a "poor defender by most accounts" ? A bunch of people who have never seen him play? His defense has been anything but poor in the 3 games in Orlando. In fact, it has been absolutely outstanding. Man you come up with some BS.
> 
> Dwight hasn't broken out because each of the last 3 games he's gotten BS foul calls in the first quarter.
> 
> And nobody claims Dwight is an amazing defender .. only that he is a better defender than Amare .. who is a poor defender by most accounts.


owned.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I can't ****ing wait for Jameer to come back so that we have some 3 point shooting. I also hope that maybe Pat Garrity gets hit by a bus and breaks his legs. Maybe have Brian Hill hit his head so he forgets to not let Darko play more than 25 minutes.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight can't 'break out' if he doesn't get more touches. As of now, he's the Magic's only threat offensively in the low post and the Magic go far too long sometimes without giving him the rock. Every time Orlando gets down by double digits, they start jacking up jumpers and ignore Dwight. Watch Howard on offense and you will see why everyone who has watched him play thinks so highly of him. All the tools are there for him to be a great offensive player, he just needs the ball more.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dwight has played badly the past two games, you can't expect him to get 20/20 every night. But part of that has to do with getting in early foul trouble. He got two extremely bad calls against him within the first 4 minutes of the game. Once that happens, he gets less minutes, and the minutes he does get he has to play extremely cautiously.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Dwight's not getting shots up because there's 3 or 4 guys sucked in on him since none of our guys can shoot. That's why we need Jameer to come back soon (and start), and that's why we need Darko to keep shooting the jumpers even though he's struggling right now.

This was a very frustrating game to watch. Hill's substitutions and lineups were piss-poor as usual. Pretty much everybody played poorly expect Arroyo, Darko, and Grant.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I really wish we hadn't signed Dooling now that we've got Arroyo. Once Nelson is back I'd rather see him and Arroyo exclusively at PG. And then DeShawn, Hill, Hedo, and Ariza rotating at SG/SF. I wouldn't mind not seeing Dooling at all really ... not above those guys.

You are right though ... it makes it a lot tougher to get the ball inside when we've got nobody but Hedo hitting 3s and he's only starting to hit them in the 4th quarter. Maybe that is why Hill is playing Garrity but it's obviously not helping so he needs to be sitting.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

JNice said:


> Who says Darko is a "poor defender by most accounts" ? A bunch of people who have never seen him play? His defense has been anything but poor in the 3 games in Orlando. In fact, it has been absolutely outstanding. Man you come up with some BS.
> 
> Dwight hasn't broken out because each of the last 3 games he's gotten BS foul calls in the first quarter.
> 
> And nobody claims Dwight is an amazing defender .. only that he is a better defender than Amare .. who is a poor defender by most accounts.



Amazing isn't it? The guy plays about 5 games worth of minutes during his entire NBA career in Detroit and everyone has him figured out already. Is it fair to say that Detroit should have taken Wade, Bosh, or Anthony ahead of Darko. Sure. They are better players right now and will likely be better players in the future. However, I can't see why it is so unreasonable to project Darko as a halfway decent NBA player. He's got physical tools out the wazoo and is still young enough to realize his potential. I said it was fair to take Bosh ahead of Darko but even Bosh would have struggled to get minutes on the Detroit frontline. Their depth at that position is insane.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Check out this thread .. lol
> 
> http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=121458&page=1&pp=15&highlight=darko


Hehe, Pan...


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

JNice said:


> I wouldn't doubt it. I'm pretty sure I counted 4 blocks ... owell.
> 
> Darko really has that Olajuwon sense in blocking shots. He doesn't leave his feet (most of the time) and then just sits there and waits for you to throw it up. Great recovery speed too for a big guy.
> 
> ...



"Has an incredible 7-5 wingspan"

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/darkomilicic.htm


that was when he was just 16-17years old..


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

from the last game:

1st 01:44 Darko Milicic blocks Kwame Brown's layup 
2nd 09:48 Darko Milicic blocks Kwame Brown's driving layup
2nd 10:02 Darko Milicic blocks Kwame Brown's layup


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Darko Vs. Kwame...what a battle..

so i watched the game orlando fans.....and ..... why the F does Hill not play Ariza, has he even played until last night, where i saw him for the final 1:35 in the 4th, got no possesions, because LA had the ball for a 1:20 of that.

play my man ariza... i watched a whole laker game to see Ariza and he didn't even get to show.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

southeasy said:


> Darko Vs. Kwame...what a battle..


battle? Darko owns him one-on-one..


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Amazing isn't it? The guy plays about 5 games worth of minutes during his entire NBA career in Detroit and everyone has him figured out already.


What is even more amazing is that all the hard core Pistons fans I know, including myself, knew this kid was good, especially on defense. I saw virtually every minute he played, and I didnt doubt that he would become a VERY good NBA player. He just didnt work out in Detroit. Im gonna call him Dark O'Neal. Or maybe Jermaine O'Milicic.

Anyone who says he is a poor defender is just and idiot who hasnt watched basketball.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

NR 1 said:


> battle? Darko owns him one-on-one..


it was a joke you know... 2nd overall vs. 1st overall pick, both considered busts....

yes i know darked owned kwame last night.

NE Orlando fans know why your coach is a F&*K?

Why hasn't Ariza got a chance? whyyyyyy/


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

southeasy said:


> it was a joke you know... 2nd overall vs. 1st overall pick, both considered busts....
> 
> yes i know darked owned kwame last night.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for a good explanation on how Darko can be considered a bust.

Seems like the only people that truely analyze his situation are Detroit and Orlando fans. I wish I had a list of all the people who have at one point or another bashed Darko or called him a bust on this board so I could call them out in the future.

It's frustrating though, people are bringing the same crap to the Orlando board as they did to the Pistons board, and I'm still here to defend it.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Darko is a ****ing defensive badass, and he's not even in shape yet or very familiar with the offense. Imagine what he's going to be like once he gets some muscle and a lot of playing time.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

okay I myself am not calling Darko a bust, other mother****ers call him that tho. he has not got NE playing time in detroit and is performing very well in orlando....before the darko trade, i watched 0 magic games......since i've watched 3.. i'm not one of those fans full of BS, i'm a fan of the LEAGUE, and alot of players. Darko plays very good positional defence, and try's to block EVERYTHING, which can be good, & bad at times. 

and OK, one last time, any Orlando fans know anything about my boy Ariza and him not getting playing time? he's a great perimeter defender, with HUGE hops, he can be special.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

southeasy said:


> and OK, one last time, any Orlando fans know anything about my boy Ariza and him not getting playing time? he's a great perimeter defender, with HUGE hops, he can be special.



We'll add that one to our list of questions for B. Hill. 
1. Why doesn't Dwight get more touches?
2. Why on earth is Pat Garrity getting as much PT as he is?
3. Why doesn't Jameer play more (when Francis was still here)?
4. Why doesn't Darko play more?
5. Why is Dooling starting over Arroyo while Nelson is out?
6. Why are we carrying so many PG's?
7. Why do you leave Grant Hill on the court when he's clearly laboring sometimes?
8. Why don't we get better production out of the 2-Guard?
9. Why is Stacey Augmon still in the NBA?
10. Why doesn't Ariza get more PT?


----------

